# USA Trains Parts Help?



## Fox Island Railway (Mar 8, 2010)

I am in need of an SD70Mac body, but I can't seem to find it listed on USA Trains website. Now I know I have read in the past of people getting bodies, like a GP38. Could somebody point me in the right direction?

It would be helpful to know what you got as well. Body + cab + walkway, but no grabs, fans, so on & so on.

Also, how much does a body cost? Is it better for me to just buy an entire unit. In this cast it would be around $310 for the entire unit.

Thanks guys!


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Call the USA parts dept @ 781-322-6084 and ask. I believe I have the correct parts number, but I haven't called in a while. 

Craig


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I've usually talked to "Mike in parts", nice guy, and you can ask for what you want without part numbers. 

Greg


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

* The last east coast show I went to, USA had tables full of bodies for engines and cars with blemishes, real cheap. There where several SD70 bodies.*


----------



## Fox Island Railway (Mar 8, 2010)

Alright, thanks guys. I will give them a call today and see what I can get.


----------



## Fox Island Railway (Mar 8, 2010)

On a side note I couldn't help, but notice all the Santa Fe Warbonnet power on bridges in both of your sigs! Woohoo! ;-)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)




----------

